# Glossybox November 2014 **Spoilers**



## Kookymama (Oct 16, 2014)

Now that October boxes have launched with many already landing, here is a reminder as to what will be in November:

Juice Beauty Green Apple Age Defy Moisturizer


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooray!  Ready for November!  I am looking forward to this product.  I have been wanting to try it out for quite awhile now.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 17, 2014)

I am looking forward to trying this product as well.  Its a new to me brand


----------



## MaryW86 (Oct 17, 2014)

Has anyone purchased the throwback boxes yet?  I just bought 2.  I wanted to buy 3 and they were already sold out for that package sadly.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 17, 2014)

I just purchased one.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 17, 2014)

3 for me!


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 17, 2014)

Looks like discussion on this is over on GLOSSYBOX Promos and Coupons.  Probably a better place as it will be fun to see what everyone gets!


----------



## babiegurl37 (Oct 17, 2014)

3!


----------



## MaryW86 (Oct 22, 2014)

I loved the October box and I am hopeful that the November one will be just as good.

Here is my current wishlist for next month's box.

Toner

Hair Mask

Eyelash Primer

and a body wash would be excellent as well


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 22, 2014)

I tried a foil packet of that moisturizer today.  It didn't rub into my skin very well.  Juice Beauty is hit or miss for me.  Oh well, we'll see what else is in there.


----------



## Queennie (Oct 24, 2014)

I really love Juice Beauty, hopefully I will stilll fell the same way about the brand after I get the box.


----------



## Queennie (Oct 25, 2014)

(Sorry for double posting)
New spoiler! Thanks you for finding this out! via http://mommysplurge.com/2014/10/october-2014glossybox-review-free-alex-ani-bangle-coupon-plus-november-glossybox-spoilers/




Super excited!!! The last Glossybox product for Glossybox we got I loved! It was the highlighter.

This is what she says on her website about the nail polish:

"GLOSSYBOX has partnered with OPI for the November Box to create an unique nail polish shade that perfectly matches the classic GLOSSYBOX pink. All customers around the country are going to receive this OPI nail polish.”Pink outside the GLOSSYBOX” launches in the November Box exclusively for GLOSSYBOX subscribers."

Hope that the nail polish is not that sheer! Love the packaging!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 25, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Hope that the nail polish is not that sheer! Love the packaging!


If it is sheer, use the Nails Inc. topcoat from this month as a base coat!

(Seriously, though, I hate pale pink nail polish.  And I have a ton thanks to subscription boxes.  Not particularly excited about November so far.)


----------



## Queennie (Oct 25, 2014)

@@SneakyBurrito Thank you for the tip! While I do love pink nail polish, I do agree though that we get it a lot in subs.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 26, 2014)

So far this box doesn't seem very exciting, but hopefully the other things in the box will make up for it


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 27, 2014)

I like the Juice Beauty product and am excited about it!

I think that 'pink' GB nail polish would be more timely presented in spring.   

We are sitting squarely in autumn and heading into winter, I think most of us will be mothballing this shade.

I've already given a bottle of pink polish to every single person that I think might vaguely contemplate a pink polish.  Am going to start mixing loose eye shadows in them for kicks and giggles when am bored...


----------



## Queennie (Oct 27, 2014)

FormosaHoney said:


> I like the Juice Beauty product and am excited about it!
> 
> I think that 'pink' GB nail polish would be more timely presented in spring.
> 
> ...


I was thinking that too, why now to send us a polish? Hopefully that is not the big ticket item this month, and maybe they will try to be more fall themed.


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 27, 2014)

Fourth month with GB, third bottle of pink nail polish. Boo.


----------



## MaryW86 (Oct 27, 2014)

I love pink nail polish so this is a win for me.  I do agree that it would be more appealing in the spring.


----------



## Justine1988 (Oct 27, 2014)

This is the first time in a year I haven't renewed my sub. So far nothing in this box is calling to me.


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 27, 2014)

Not sure this is a spoiler or not, but maybe something to look for in upcoming boxes:

http://sbpress.com/2014/10/generation-y-not-making-bank-before-b-a/



> Isaac Doustar scrolled through his Facebook newsfeed when Buzzfeed’s “This Woman Had Her Face Photoshopped In Over 25 Countries To Examine Global Beauty Standards” lit his screen.
> 
> He immediately copied the link and sent it to Stony Brook alum, Bash Naran.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 27, 2014)

EdieEm said:


> Fourth month with GB, third bottle of pink nail polish. Boo.


I had totally forgotten about that Spa Rituals pink polish.  Womp womp.  

To be fair I did receive 4 September boxes (not quite on purpose) and they were split 50/50 with red and pink Essie.  

Of course with my luck one of my mystery boxes will be September.  Womp womp WOMP!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 28, 2014)

Was able to do my surveys for points today.

Glossybox still needs to work on these.  There was only one with 36-30 and 36-40 as age choices, so kudos to them for fixing that (mostly).  But there was a list of magazines and it required an answer as to which one(s) I read regularly.  But "none of the above" was not an option so I had to just lie and pick one to move on.  Also there was a question on the Tarte lip product survey that said "How much do you like the following brands" with 1-5 as answer choices and NO BRANDS LISTED.  They should probably have a native English speaker proofread the surveys, too, because some of the questions don't really make sense ("trial" is not a verb...), grammatically speaking.  There were a couple of bizarre questions where I was asked what my favorite brands were.  There were 5 blank boxes.  But you had to click the little circular radio button next to a box, which meant you could only type in one box?  It wasn't clear.  I ended up making a long list in the first box and I'll let them sort it out.  If they even look at the answers.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 28, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Was able to do my surveys for points today.
> 
> Glossybox still needs to work on these.  There was only one with 36-30 and 36-40 as age choices, so kudos to them for fixing that (mostly).  But there was a list of magazines and it required an answer as to which one(s) I read regularly.  But "none of the above" was not an option so I had to just lie and pick one to move on.  Also there was a question on the Tarte lip product survey that said "How much do you like the following brands" with 1-5 as answer choices and NO BRANDS LISTED.  They should probably have a native English speaker proofread the surveys, too, because some of the questions don't really make sense ("trial" is not a verb...), grammatically speaking.  There were a couple of bizarre questions where I was asked what my favorite brands were.  There were 5 blank boxes.  But you had to click the little circular radio button next to a box, which meant you could only type in one box?  It wasn't clear.  I ended up making a long list in the first box and I'll let them sort it out.  If they even look at the answers.


I was annoyed by the questions, too.  I'm a stickler for grammar (and yes, I make mistakes so I don't preach it), but I was so confused by the flow of the surveys that I kept wishing that I'd waited until I was awake to take them.  They make me tired.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 31, 2014)

Two more items revealed.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 1, 2014)

evildrporkchop said:


> Two more items revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can the beauty boxes stop with the black eyeliner? I'm so bored with them...it's the only color I don't wear. The Burts Bees sounds okay. It's an item I think most people can easily pick up at most stores, but I haven't tried this particular product with them, so it's a win.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 1, 2014)

Definitely skipping November even though I kind of wanted that Alex and Ani bracelet...


----------



## SaraP (Nov 1, 2014)

ALmost a full spoiler box...just one mystery item left.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 1, 2014)

I pretty much can't use anything but liquid eyeliner, I have such oily eyelids.  I can't really get excited about black eyeliner and lip gloss, anyway.  If there were two things I could ask for subscriptions never to send me again, those would probably be what I said (plus I am pretty sure I have that exact Burt's Bees product already).  Pale pink nail polish would be a third thing I'd like to never see again.  And I have tried that Juice Beauty product and wasn't thrilled with it (didn't absorb well into my skin).  This is not looking like a happy box for me.  But I paid for a year up front so I just have to grin and bear it, I guess.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 1, 2014)

Juice Beauty Green Apple Age Defy Moisturizer
OPI GLOSSYBOX color nail polish
Burts Bees Lip Shine
Lollipops Paris Black Kohl Eyeliner

I haven't skipped a month since I started with this box in March.  But, I don't use nail polish and prefer not to use black eyeliner.  So, this may be a skip for the first time.  Let's see what the last spoiler brings.


----------



## Kdlane (Nov 1, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I was annoyed by the questions, too.  I'm a stickler for grammar (and yes, I make mistakes so I don't preach it), but I was so confused by the flow of the surveys that I kept wishing that I'd waited until I was awake to take them.  They make me tired.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just checked the website this morning and still no surveys available for me, will check again tomorrow.  I msged GB on FB.


----------



## dash4 (Nov 1, 2014)

Eh, the box doesn't seem too great.  I use Benefit's Push Up Liner and I will never go back to other types/brands - I don't think..  Hopefully the last item is an awesome one.  I haven't been this unexcited about a box in a long time.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Nov 1, 2014)

This bocks looks horrible. I'm pretty sure that pink nail polish will be sheer. Why would I need some non-pigmented Burts Bees lipgloss when I can get it from any WalMart? I hate hate hate eyeliners. I have over 30 of them, all from subscription boxes. I hope they dead that trend! I hate Juice Beauty but I'm willing to give the moisturizer a try. Hopefully it doesn't break me out.


----------



## lannf (Nov 2, 2014)

Not excited at all.  Another pink nail polish (in fall/winter), another black eyeliner (yawn), a lip gloss I could by in my local supermarket, and Juice Beauty product (meh).  It may be time for me to cancel.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 3, 2014)

I am really surprised that they are putting a Burt's Bees lip gloss in this box.  It is a good product and I have lot's of Burt's Bees, but drugstore product is not what I expect from Glossybox.  I don't mind the OPI, I love pink polish, but definitely the wrong time of year for this as well.  I am still excited for this box because I know I will use everything (even another black eyeliner), I just hope the last item is a really good one!


----------



## MaryW86 (Nov 3, 2014)

I am actually happy with the spoilers so far.  You can never go wrong with a pink nail polish.  Black eyeliner is a staple for me so it will be used and the packaging for it is adorable.  I love pretty much everything from Burt's Bees and I am sure this lip gloss will be great for the cold months ahead.  I am not a huge fan of Juice Beauty and am up to try new things.  I am just very curious to see what the other item will be and maybe this is a month where we get 6 items?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ivfmommy (Nov 5, 2014)

this is my first glossy box and for $21 I had high hopes, I guess the Alex and Ani will cover the cost but I am still looking forward to these items to add to my collection


----------



## girlnamedpete (Nov 5, 2014)

What's all this talk about Alex and Ani???  Inquiring minds want to know!   :wassatt:   TIA!


----------



## SaraP (Nov 5, 2014)

@@girlnamedpete There is a promo code for a free bracelet when you sign up for GB


----------



## girlnamedpete (Nov 5, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@girlnamedpete There is a promo code for a free bracelet when you sign up for GB


Ah!  I see now.  Unfortunately, I can't take advantage of it.  Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 6, 2014)

Where is the last reveal, Glossy?   I think we knew all of October's contents by the 6th.    Maybe the last item is a super-dee-duper product that they want us suffer for.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm disappointed I'm glossy because I feel like they could do better (I mean this is supposed to be a luxury box), but at the same time I will more than likely use all of the products. I'm hoping the last item is really good though!


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 12, 2014)

So I got an early review box today, but reading through here has me confused!  I didn't get the eyeliner or the Burt's Bees.  ETA: I believe that was a spoiler for the UK box. Here is what I received:


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 12, 2014)

evildrporkchop said:


> Two more items revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh, wait.  I actually think this is a UK spoiler for November!  Not US!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Nov 12, 2014)

What's in the pink bottle??


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 12, 2014)

littlemissnurse said:


> What's in the pink bottle??


It's 12 Benefits Instant Healthy Hair Treatment

http://12benefits.com/instant-healthy-hair-treatment/


----------



## SaraP (Nov 12, 2014)

@@JenniferV Thanks for posting! I love your blog and didn't even know you are here on MUT.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 13, 2014)

Awesome!! NO. BLACK. EYELINER!! I'm so happy! Oh and I just received a shipping notice on my Glossybox! It might even beat my Ipsy bag!


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 13, 2014)

@@JenniferV - Thank you for giving us a preview. Its been crickets around here for this box.

This is a complete switcheroo.  

Edited to say:  GB Facebook is void of any mention of Burt's Bees or the eye liner.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 13, 2014)

I can't decidei if I want to resub.  I only broke up with GB to avoid being charged for a 3 month sub.  But, I can't let GB go.  First boxes are the hardest.  I would like a different code as I am usually a $21 a month gal and watch as other gals get their boxes with great codes.  The alexandani code is meh for me.  I have enough of those bracelets.  So, whats a girl to do?  Maybe a "break" for a month.  I hooked up with Birchbox this month to fill the void.


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 13, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@JenniferV - Thank you for giving us a preview. Its been crickets around here for this box.
> 
> This is a complete switcheroo.
> 
> Edited to say:  GB Facebook is void of any mention of Burt's Bees or the eye liner.


I really think the Burt's Bees and the eyeliner was a UK sneak peek!  I bet we will see that appear in the UK Glossybox's on Instagram!


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 13, 2014)

@@JenniferV ~ Thanks again for the info. That makes sense. I read your review on your awesome blog (not my first visit). It helped me make my decision for this month.


----------



## liilak (Nov 13, 2014)

I dumped GB for BB... BB's customer service is like night and day compared with GB's.



Kookymama said:


> I can't decidei if I want to resub.  I only broke up with GB to avoid being charged for a 3 month sub.  But, I can't let GB go.  First boxes are the hardest.  I would like a different code as I am usually a $21 a month gal and watch as other gals get their boxes with great codes.  The alexandani code is meh for me.  I have enough of those bracelets.  So, whats a girl to do?  Maybe a "break" for a month.  I hooked up with Birchbox this month to fill the void.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 14, 2014)

@@liilak ~ I am looking forward to my first BB box. I hope to become a fan. Can't beat the price.

The real test for me is the products. I just posted in the "used it up thread" and many of the products came from glossy. Yesterday, I was researching where I could replace a product I got from GB in April. So, GB has been very, very, good to me.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liilak (Nov 14, 2014)

@@Kookymama Hmm the problem with  me with GB (aside from their horrendous CS) is that if I don't like a product I have a giant bottle of it to get rid of of.  Whereas with BB the sample sizes are way smaller but if I like something I can buy the full size in their store and I get points.  It just seems less wasteful, and of course BB is half the price.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 14, 2014)

@@liilak ~ I get ya. I love a deluxe sample. I enjoy mixing up my products. When I can finish something and pop open something else I am thrilled.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Nov 15, 2014)

Just got my box delivered in the fridget cold by the brave folks of Fedex, guess they picked up the last mile, though the box says Newgistics.

I like the box quite a bit!  The hair stuff and the bath soak smells devine.  I was really looking forward to the Juice Beauty as well!

The nail polish, well...  that's a complete waste of raw material.  It's very streaky at 1 coat and at 3 was still looking shabby, just too much trouble.  I normally use 2 coats and a top coat.

Don't know why GB and OPI got this sooooooo poorly done...  Just add more coloring pigments.  This polish is like 95% nail polish medium and 5% titanium dioxide or whatever is responsible for white  in the pink.  I would have prefered that they simply sent me a clear top coat if they wanted to save money...

Any creative minds have any bright ideas for this polish?  I can't give away this one in good faith because it performs so badly, it'll come back to me as a liability...


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 16, 2014)

FormosaHoney said:


> Any creative minds have any bright ideas for this polish? I can't give away this one in good faith because it performs so badly, it'll come back to me as a liability...


I've heard matte topcoats are good base coats for polishes that are too lightly pigmented.  So if you have the Nails, Inc. topcoat from last month, you could try that.  I've also had luck putting white polish as a base beneath too-light polishes (my best results have been with some $2 Sinful Colors white as a base).  If it still looks sort of iffy after that, maybe a glitter topcoat?


----------



## FormosaHoney (Nov 16, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I've heard matte topcoats are good base coats for polishes that are too lightly pigmented.  So if you have the Nails, Inc. topcoat from last month, you could try that.  I've also had luck putting white polish as a base beneath too-light polishes (my best results have been with some $2 Sinful Colors white as a base).  If it still looks sort of iffy after that, maybe a glitter topcoat?


I love it!  That makes a lot of sense, it's like the rough-primer coat for cars, which nail polish originated from - jazzed-up car enamel.  

I do have last month's matt top coat aaaand I'm going to glitter it as well!  Might create some shabby-chic glittery snowy look!  Thanks!!


----------



## SaraP (Nov 17, 2014)

Anyone see the new Holiday box for $40? 8 full sized products!

http://campaigns.glossybox.com/us/limited-edition-holiday-glossybox-2014


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 17, 2014)

sarap said:


> Anyone see the new Holiday box for $40? 8 full sized products!
> 
> http://campaigns.glossybox.com/us/limited-edition-holiday-glossybox-2014


omg! they had me at the lip bar! it's a small indie company with vegan lipsticks. i know of the owner and she is a doll.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 17, 2014)

I set up some threads for the December and the holiday box discussion.  I am getting excited.  I will be getting one of these for sure and maybe both!


----------



## wadedl (Nov 17, 2014)

sarap said:


> Anyone see the new Holiday box for $40? 8 full sized products!
> 
> http://campaigns.glossybox.com/us/limited-edition-holiday-glossybox-2014


The perfume is a mini from the estimated value but everything else is possibly full size. 

Only thing that catches my eye is the Jouer, those are awesome and that eyeliner might be nice but definitely passing.


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 17, 2014)

I think I will pass on the holiday box because I probably wouldn't get a ton of use out of those specific items, but I would love to see more of the brands from the holiday box in our monthly boxes. 

ETA: I see they learned from last year: "Holiday box not guaranteed to arrive by December 25, 2014."


----------



## PeaJay (Nov 19, 2014)

I love this months box! one of my favorites.i almost didn't try the blush and was ready to put it on my trade list, looks kind of muddy and orangy and bronzy! i have a fair skin. i tried it and it looks bright fresh baby pink on skin, but the most amazing thing it lasted ALL DAY, no kidding, didnt even fade. All my other blushes need refresh at lunchtime. Also happy with lavender stuff and 12 benefit. Nice job Glossy.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Nov 21, 2014)

I hope I like the November box but it was due to arrive the 19th or 20th.  According to tracking it hasn't moved since the 17th.  It's only a few towns away.  Wish they had package pick up if it's going to take a week to get less than 50 miles.   I have a 6 month sub but I haven't really like anything they've sent yet.


----------



## wadedl (Nov 21, 2014)

My box came today! The blush is pretty but more of a highlighter shade for me. It is going in my purse since the Hot Mama that is in there is almost gone and this shade is less warm and feels more appropriate for cooler weather. I like to highlight and set brighter/darker cream blushes with these shades.


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 21, 2014)

If you go to My Dashboard, has there always been a link to "MY BEAUTY PROFILE" on the left? I just filled mine out, but it seems like there aren't enough box variations to really make this work? In other news, I received shipping notification today, but it hasn't shown up in the tracking system yet.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Nov 22, 2014)

I really liked the color of the nail polish, but I didn't try it. A little disappointed to hear it's not the traditional OPI formula/quality.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 25, 2014)

My November box is still in pack mode. Sigh


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 25, 2014)

My mailman was early today.  I went home to take my dog out at noon and my Glossybox had arrived.  My initial impressions still stand.  Nail polish color is not for me.  I like the bath stuff; I've had it before and it will get used.  Not thrilled with the Juice Beauty because I've tried that product before and it wasn't so great for me, but I'll probably use it eventually.  Excited to try a hair product I haven't tried before (since the container is big enough for multiple uses even on long hair).  And my blush was perfectly intact and looks like it will be a good color for me, so I'm happy about that.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Dec 3, 2014)

So I have had a glossybox sub since September. I know from experience and from reading posts here that their shipment schedule is kinda wonky. On "My Account" page, my November box was in "Pack" mode for like, 3 weeks. When I last checked 2 days ago, it still was. Today when I checked it's already reflecting December's box and is now in "Pay" mode. I have received NO email about the November box shipping. Is this something worth contacting CS over? Or is it typical of their shipment methods, and I will still eventually GET a November box, even though the info on My Account page is already in December

So far, while I like what's IN the boxes ok enough, the shoddy customer service and bizarre shipment schedule is really making me considering dropping this sub....


----------



## SaraP (Dec 3, 2014)

@@Jay.Aitch.Gee i would contact them, i've had good cs with facebook messages,


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 3, 2014)

@@Jay.Aitch.Gee ~ I haven't had any problems with Glossy. If in doubt on something I have always contacted them and gotten a response. I have used email. [email protected]

They should be able to give you a tracking number at this point. Good Luck!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Dec 3, 2014)

@@SaraP and @@Kookymama - Thank you!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 4, 2014)

I received my email saying it has shipped (back on the 25th?), but no movement at all.  It just shows package has not yet been received.  It's the last box of my 3 mo sub that I cancelled Nov 15 to avoid not getting a Dec/Jan/Feb sub.

Grrrr.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 8, 2014)

So I emailed GB and my box was 'lost somewhere between pickup and USPS' -- what, like the curb?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They are sending another November box this week.  Now I just need to decide if I want to keep this sub or not.  I have really enjoyed it, but I have sticker shock unless I have a good coupon.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Dec 9, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> So I emailed GB and my box was 'lost somewhere between pickup and USPS' -- what, like the curb?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> They are sending another November box this week.  Now I just need to decide if I want to keep this sub or not.  I have really enjoyed it, but I have sticker shock unless I have a good coupon.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


A store my husband worked for had that happen several times. They never got scanned it at the post office, they magically never existed and so the post office was not responsible and the store had to resend it at their expense. Once it was a $180 diaper bag. They had to watch everything get checked in after a while.


----------



## isabelfromcali (Dec 12, 2014)

... I'm wondering where any of my boxes are... I just recently started subscribing to these types of boxes, and have been pleased with rapid delivery and communication from all other services. I'm kind of disappointed in this one. (Yes, I've contacted CS...)


----------

